# Good Gay Romance Comics/Stories?



## Aura330 (May 7, 2020)

Hey, I am really getting into reading furry stuff, and have been looking for some good gay romance stuff. I’ve mainly been reading comics, but I’d love to read some cute stories too! Thing is, I’m not too sure of where to find the best stuff, so I  wondering if anyone had any good recommendations? I’d prefer the romance to be strictly gay, because I myself am gay, but I know that sometimes stories include a bit of bisexuality or heterosexuality in it, so I’m not going to be too picky haha. Please reply or dm me with suggestions! They can be SFW or NSFW, though I think NSFW suggestions would have to be done in private messages haha. Thanks again!


----------



## flowercrowneevee (May 13, 2020)

I would like to know too lol. If you haven't read it already and like cute/smut content then Gab Shiba is really really good


----------



## Aura330 (May 13, 2020)

flowercrowneevee said:


> I would like to know too lol. If you haven't read it already and like cute/smut content then Gab Shiba is really really good



Ooh awesome, I’ll check that out, thanks!

I’ve done a bit more digging and found a comic named ISO to be very cute, pretty much no nsfw content in that one.

I’ve also got into a gay romance virtual novel game called Tennis Ace, and it’s freaking incredible! It does have nsfw content so it says you must be 18 years or older to play, but it’s an incredible love story! It is a bit slow at the beginning as it sets up all of the characters and there is barely any romance, but when the actual romantic stuff starts happening the story is incredible and I can’t recommend it enough!

Those are the two I’ve found at least haha.


----------



## Bink (May 13, 2020)

Rukis has written a plethora of novels. Her novels are top tier for furry literature imo.


----------



## hologrammaton (May 13, 2020)

i would luke to try my hand at making some , but i'm too inconsistent. uu;


----------



## Mambi (May 13, 2020)

pleasurebonbon-next.com: Pleasure Bon Bon Next

One of my favourite Victorian furry series. Good writing, comedy, drama, and NSFW and SFW fun. They might have made a novel form as well...


----------



## Aura330 (May 13, 2020)

Awesome! Thank you for all your suggestions everyone! Hehe! I’ll have to check them all out!


----------



## Inanis (May 13, 2020)

I think Adastra and The Smoke Room are both fantastic visual novels fitting into that category. As of a writer, Kyell Gold has plenty of short eroticas at his FA-page.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 16, 2022)

E hentai has some good comics!

ADAM & STEVE.
BECOMING BLIZZARD.
BROGULLS, ANTI - DEV.
FINDING FAMILY, MARIRIN.
MY MATE, GEMINISAINT.
THE BEAR AND HIM, LUI E LÈORSO.
THE INTERNSHIP, JACKALOO.


----------



## greygamora (Oct 9, 2022)

Funfair by hollonut (NSFW)


----------



## FarronTheFox (Oct 11, 2022)

Cruelty and Unconditional by Rukis are my top favorites!


----------

